# Trial mit dem MTB als Anfänger



## MC-_-10 (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin 38 Jahre alt und würde gerne mit Trial beginnen. Bislang bin ich relativ normal mit einem MTB-Hardtail gefahren. Da ich nicht sofort Geld für ein Trial-Bike ausgeben möchte und das Bike auch ab und zu für eine Tour mit der Familie verwenden muss, habe ich in diesem Forum ein paar Tipps zum Modifizieren eines MTB gelesen und mein Bike dementsprechend etwas umgerüstet.
Es ist ein CC-MTB, Cube LTD Pro von 2010, Rahmengröße M. Vorbild ist ein bisschen das GT Zaskar von Hans Rey.

Ich habe bislang folgendes geändert:

Sattel abgesenkt
Plattformpedale montiert
Vorbau auf 90mm 6 Grad
Lenker auf 700mm 40mm Rise
Federgabel per Lockout festgestellt
3. Kettenblatt entfernt und einen selbstgebauten Bashguard angebracht (Zähne des großen Kettenblatts entfernt und Umwerfer passend eingestellt, dass die Kette nicht überspringt)
Kette um 3 Glieder gekürzt

Was haltet ihr davon? Kann ich so meine 1. Trial-Versuche starten oder kann/soll ich noch kostengünstig weiter umbauen ohne die Tauglichkeit als "Touren-Bike" zu verlieren? Eure erfahrene Meinung würde mich sehr interessieren!

Auf dem Bild könnt ihr euch das Teil mal genau anschauen...

Danke schonmal im Voraus!!!


----------



## xyzHero (6. Juni 2020)

Wenn es dir um die Basics geht (Vorder-, Hinterrad versetzen, Bunny Hop, Backwheel Hop, etc.), dann geht das auch mit deinem Rad. 
Ist natürlich nicht optimal, weil das Rad schwer ist und die Geometrie sowie Federgabel viel Kraft kosten wird, aber für den Anfang ist das keine Aussrede. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC-_-10 (7. Juni 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort xyzHERO, genau in die Richtung soll es erstmal gehen. Über die Geometrie und das Gewicht habe ich mir auch schon meine Gedanken gemacht. Ich hoffe es klappt trotzdem einigermaßen. 

Macht es evtl. noch Sinn die Reifen zu wechseln? Von Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph auf z.B. Conti Race King?


----------



## xyzHero (7. Juni 2020)

Darin sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied, aber wenn es für den Kopf gut ist, warum nicht. Kostet ja nicht die Welt. 
Wichtig ist, einfach erst mal machen. Bis man an den Punkt kommt wo das Material limitiert, ist es ein langer Weg

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Deleted 512788 (7. Juni 2020)

wenn Vorbau kürzer kommts vorn besser hoch ...  Wheelies bei der Familientour sind ne gute Übung für den HR-Sport.

generell macht das Rad nicht den Fahrer, siehe Ali C: 1, 2 und 3


----------



## MC-_-10 (7. Juni 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort Oor0ho6N! Was wäre denn eine vernünftige Vorbaulänge und -winkel für mein MTB? Sollte ich da besser noch etwas kürzer gehen?


----------



## Deleted 512788 (7. Juni 2020)

MC-_-10 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine vernünftige Vorbaulänge und -winkel für mein MTB? Sollte ich da besser noch etwas kürzer gehen?


keine Ahnung. Denke  das musst Du selber herausexperimentieren. Würde mal nen minimal Kurzen (<=30mm) irgendwie leihen und schauen was das verändert. Winkel lässt sich auch über Spacer "simulieren". 

Ich bin bei 35mm Vorbau (weil billig) + 30mm Spacer drunter rausgekommen. An nem Fully, mit dem ich Trial-mässig fahre. Geht super aufs HR. Aber hängt halt vom Rest des Rades ab: Gabellänge, Steuerrohrwinkel.

Habe mit dem Stem Comparison Tool herumgespielt um in Zahlen zu sehen was die Lenkermitte wohin bewegt und dann ... "gefühlt" wie es fährt. Ein 10mm Spacer war nicht merkbar, 2 etwas, bei 3 war deutlicher Unterschied. ...


----------



## MC-_-10 (7. Juni 2020)

Oor0ho6N schrieb:


> keine Ahnung. Denke  das musst Du selber herausexperimentieren. Würde mal nen minimal Kurzen (<=30mm) irgendwie leihen und schauen was das verändert. Winkel lässt sich auch über Spacer "simulieren".
> 
> Ich bin bei 35mm Vorbau (weil billig) + 30mm Spacer drunter rausgekommen. An nem Fully, mit dem ich Trial-mässig fahre. Geht super aufs HR. Aber hängt halt vom Rest des Rades ab: Gabellänge, Steuerrohrwinkel.
> 
> Habe mit dem Stem Comparison Tool herumgespielt um in Zahlen zu sehen was die Lenkermitte wohin bewegt und dann ... "gefühlt" wie es fährt. Ein 10mm Spacer war nicht merkbar, 2 etwas, bei 3 war deutlicher Unterschied. ...


In dem Video von Ali Clarkson, indem er das GT Zaskar wieder aufbaut, verwendet er, soweit ich das grob abschätzen kann, auch einen ca. 90mm Vorbau. Ich Versuch jetzt einfach mal so mein Glück. Meine Spacer sind bei ca. 30mm. Ich optimiere dann einfach nach Bedarf.


----------



## MC-_-10 (7. Juni 2020)

Ich mach mir jetzt nur noch Sorgen, dass mein Rahmen zu groß ist. Sind doch 20 Zoll. Ali Clarkson hat von seinem Zaskar Rahmen auf einen 16 Zöller gewechselt. Meint ihr 20 Zoll machen es einem gerade als Anfänger zu schwer um Fortschritte zu machen?


----------



## Deleted 512788 (7. Juni 2020)

nee, das Wichtigste am Anfang ist die Balance zu trainieren. Einfach auf der Stelle stehen. Sieht nach nix aus, ist aber - zunächst - sau schwer. Bis die Neuronen kapiert haben, das sie einfach das Gleiche machen sollen wie wenn der Mensch auf den Füssen steht.

Rahmenhöhe ist dabei egal. Bei Wheely ist Hoch sogar gut, bei HR-hops machts keinen Unterschied. Bei (Ali Clarksons) Side- und Weithops und Drehungen schon - aber das kommt deutlich später.


----------



## Deleted 512788 (7. Juni 2020)

ah, noch was: der Ali hat stehts solche High-Rise Lenker. Die verändern das Handling nochmal deutlich, weil  sie bringen den Punkt wo Du greifst 10cm hoch oder nach vorn - je nach Kippwinkel, Dadurch ist sein Vorbau- und Winkel keine passende Inspiration.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC-_-10 (8. Juni 2020)

Ich habe jetzt die Möglichkeit demnächst einen 40mm Vorbau (0 Grad) zu montieren. Mal schauen wie der Unterschied zum 90er sein wird.


----------



## Raymond12 (9. Juni 2020)

Warum wollen viele eigentlich unbedingt den harten Weg...Trial hat ja mit Trialequipment schon eine so flache Lernkurve, dass ich das nicht so recht nachvollziehen kann. Irgendwann ist da das Ende der Motivation vorprogrammiert. Mache die ersten Basic mit deinem zuzgegebermassen coolen Cube. Und kaufe dir ab Backwheelhop Training ein gebrauchtes Trial. Erstens machst du dein Cube nicht kaputt (Schaltung, Rahmen etc.) und zweitens wirst du länger Freude aka Motivation haben.


----------



## MC-_-10 (9. Juni 2020)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Warum wollen viele eigentlich unbedingt den harten Weg...Trial hat ja mit Trialequipment schon eine so flache Lernkurve, dass ich das nicht so recht nachvollziehen kann. Irgendwann ist da das Ende der Motivation vorprogrammiert. Mache die ersten Basic mit deinem zuzgegebermassen coolen Cube. Und kaufe dir ab Backwheelhop Training ein gebrauchtes Trial. Erstens machst du dein Cube nicht kaputt (Schaltung, Rahmen etc.) und zweitens wirst du länger Freude aka Motivation haben.


Kann deine Meinung verstehen und hoffe das ich beim Erlernen der Basics noch kein Motivationsproblem haben werde weil das Material nicht optimal ist. Wenn ich mal soweit bin werde ich wie du sagst, sicher auf ein richtiges Trial umsteigen. Bis dahin wird es zugegebenermaßen wahrscheinlich erstmal ein steiniger Weg.


----------



## mhedder (9. Juni 2020)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Warum wollen viele eigentlich unbedingt den harten Weg...Trial hat ja mit Trialequipment schon eine so flache Lernkurve, dass ich das nicht so recht nachvollziehen kann. Irgendwann ist da das Ende der Motivation vorprogrammiert. Mache die ersten Basic mit deinem zuzgegebermassen coolen Cube. Und kaufe dir ab Backwheelhop Training ein gebrauchtes Trial. Erstens machst du dein Cube nicht kaputt (Schaltung, Rahmen etc.) und zweitens wirst du länger Freude aka Motivation haben.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben! Für die ersten Basics ist das von Dir gezeigte Rad absolut okay, für alles was in Richtung "auf dem Hinterrad stehen" geht, würde ich auf ein echtes Trial Rad setzen.
Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist auch, dass eine nicht passende Geo auch schnell zu Rückenproblemen führen kann... (bei Backwheelhops). Da hilft es vermutlich auch, wenn man seine Körperhaltung immer mal wieder in einem Foto/Video selbst  überprüft... 
Aber erstmal nicht entmutigen lassen. Mit dem von Dir gezeigten Rad geht auch schon einiges und grundsätzlich wird moderner Trialsport ohnehin recht stark in Richtung Hinterradhüpfen auf einem Pogo-Stick  reduziert, was so meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig ist. Trial hat sehr viele Facetten, bei denen für fast jeden Fahrer und jede Ausrüstung etwas dabei ist... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Raymond12 (9. Juni 2020)

Dann mache Dir für den Anfang nicht allzuviele Gedanken um die Vorbaueinstellungen. Falls Du aber einen RollBunny Hop kannst, dann empfehle ich deine Optimierungsversuche erstmal daran auszurichten. 
Für Räderversetzen, Trackstand, Rocking, Schweinehops ist die Vorbaugeometrie erstmal egal und dein Bike im jetzigen Zustand absolut tauglich.
Als ich noch relativ am Anfang war, habe ich mir bei misslungenen Endosidedrops gleich zweimal die Schaltauge zerhauen. Glücklicherweise gab es dafür Ersatz. Bei Diskbremsen sehe ich zusätzlich die Gefahr für die discs. Dafür könntest Du Dir im Trialhandel deines Vertrauens aber Diskbashs holen.


Das Video hier kennst Du oder?


----------



## MC-_-10 (9. Juni 2020)

Freut mich, dass mein Bike für die Basics soweit ganz gut passt. Den 40er Vorbau werde ich einfach mal bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Bremsscheiben Schutz, dass hört sich sinnvoll an. Das Video vom Andi Schuster hab ich schon gesehen. Gute Tipps! Allerdings sind da auch ein paar zu kostspielige Umbauten dabei, durch die ich dann auch die Tourentauglichkeit verlieren würde. Ich mach mich jetzt einfach mal an die Basics und hoffe das ich irgendwann soweit sein werde, auf ein richtiges Trial umzusteigen. Macht es Sinn zuerst den Trackstand bis zum geht nicht mehr zu üben oder sollte ich auch gleich Räderversetzen, Rocking und BunnyHop mit einbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 512788 (9. Juni 2020)

Ich gehe den harten Weg weil ich nur dabei die Dinge _wirklich_ lerne und/oder lerne _warum_ ich scheitere.

Ist ne Frage von persönlicher Entscheidung.

... in meinem Fall ergab das viele Schrammen aber _null_ ernste Verletzungen und nur wenig Zerstörung am Rad. Manches habe ich gelernt, weil ich ungeeignete Räder versucht habe besser zu bauen, wodurch mir beim Schrauben aufging wie die Fahrtechnik tatsächlich funktioniert bzw. mit diesem bestimmten Rad gemacht werden muss. Der Fahrer bewegt das Rad, nicht anders herum.


----------



## Raymond12 (9. Juni 2020)

Trackstand ist essentiell, aber die anderen Dinge kannst du einbauen. Bis auf den Bunnyhop ist aber alles einfacher, wenn du den Trackstand beherrschst. Rote Ampeln sind grandiose Trainingsplätze.


----------



## digo (13. Juni 2020)

Ich finde das dein Rad ok ist für die Basics, auch Vorbaulänge etc. Eventuell würde ich mal raten später den Hinterreifen für eine mit stabile Downhill Karkasse austauschen...Damit könntest Du weniger Luftdruck fahren und es gäbe auch weniger Platten.
Ich habe hier noch eine recht gute Seite gefunden um Trial Tricks zu lernen: https://trashzen.com/index.php


----------



## MC-_-10 (17. Juni 2020)

Ich habe jetzt den 40er Vorbau montiert und zusätzlich noch Conti Race King 2.2 (mit Schwalbe AV13 Schlauch) und eine 180mm (statt 160mm) Bremsscheibe hinten angebracht. Mehr wird jetzt nicht mehr modifiziert. Der Vorbau hat das Handling etwas verbessert. Zumindest bilde ich mir das ein. Bin weiterhin drauf und dran an den Basics zu arbeiten und hoffe mal, dass mein Cube mich nicht im Stich lässt.


----------



## Raymond12 (17. Juni 2020)

Gib Bescheid, wenn Du Hilfe bei den Techniken brauchst.


----------



## HeikoP (15. August 2020)

Hallo,
ich versuche gerade das gleiche. Bin seit einem Monat dabei mit einem ähnlichen Rahmen.
Leider hat es bei BWH die Sitzstrebe gesprengt, weil diese das Rückwärts-Moment der Disc nicht aufnehmen kann.
Es gibt ein paar ganz wenige mtb-Rahmen, die zwischen Sitz-und Kettenstrebe noch eine Stütue haben, im diese Kräfte anzufangen.
Also entweder auf canti umbauen, oder den Rahmen schrotten. 

Gruz
Ike


----------



## HeikoP (3. Oktober 2020)

Um den Lernprozess etwas zu beschleunigen, hab ich mir ein gebrauchtes 20" Trial gekauft.
Rein zum vertiefen der Bascs ist das wirklich empfehlenswert. Das Handling auf dem Hinterrad erfordert deutlich weniger Kraftaufwand. Durch das geringe Gewicht sind auch moves wie bunny hops auf Hindernisse einfacher. 
Einziger Nachteil ist der eingeschränkte Bewegungsradius. Mit 18-11 wird ein Kilometer schon ganz schön lang. 






Gruß
Ike


----------

